# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  &#19968;&#20123;&#21477;&#23376;
你们好! 
请你们把这些小小的句子检查吧:
你看, 下起雨来了.
你看, 要下雨了
我两个月以前不会说中文,以为中国话和中国字南极了,可是学起来了以后,发现很好学.也很有意  思,当然! 
区别在这些句子之间是什么? 有区别吗?
1. 叫我给去看的片子是说在茶馆儿发生的事.
2. 给我去看的片子...
3. 我去看的片子... 
区别在这些句子之间呢?
1.他工作得很快.
2.他快地工作.
3.他快快工作. 
谢谢!

----------


## Jasper May

Stupid idiot... That was me.  ::  I can't change the title, sorry.

----------


## Dove

Jasper May, I ain't sure if I'm right, but I will try to answer you. 
请你们把这些小小的句子检查吧:
It's better to omit "小小的".  
我两个月以前不会说中文,以为中国话和中国字南极了,可是学起来了以后,发现很好学.也很有意  思,当然!
Do you mind to write them again? 
区别在这些句子之间是什么? 
I think this one is better. 
在这些句子之间的区别是什么?  
区别在这些句子之间是什么? 有区别吗? 
1. 叫我给去看的片子是说在茶馆儿发生的事. 
2. 给我去看的片子... 
3. 我去看的片子...   ::  try to write them again. 
下起雨来了. It's raining.
要下雨了. It's going to rain. 
1.他工作得很快. 
2.他快地工作. 
3.他快快工作.
I think the first sentence is correct.  the second one is wrong for sure. The third one, ... if you're interested, try to write it again. 
Well done.   ::

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

hong chin hok shiu wok ta chong cha?

----------


## Pravit

You're an idiot.

----------


## Dove

> hong chin hok shiu wok ta chong cha?

  ::     

> You're an idiot.

 Pravit, 
What I'm going to say doesn't mean anything special.
You just remind me of my two little friends.- 
I once had close relationship with two 12-year-old boys.
They were kind and helpful.
However now and then they would also say something like you do to their younger brothers and others. 
…(you still understand dot dot dot, right?)

----------


## Pravit

Dearie, dearie me, how impolite I've been to my good friend Mr. TheMoonMonst3r. Dove, the next time someone makes a racist comment(in this case pretending to speak Chinese), please remind me to kiss his immaculately gloved hands and make him a little present, perhaps a new fashion-monocle or a carefully-selected ivory cane. 
(In case you don't understand sarcasm)
Dove, you probably didn't understand his statement because you're not a Chinese living in a Western country(as I am). Oftentimes people come up to us and try to mock us by pretending to speak Chinese and making funny faces. It's damned racist and I'm tired of it. Now, my lovely dear, I would advise you not to be condescending unless you know what people are talking about.

----------


## Линдзи

Dude, can I have that new fashion-monocle instead of him?  I'll make up some ethnic slur if I have to, but I'd rather get one just for being cool.

----------

> You're an idiot.

 I replied your message simply because I remember that you taught me last time.  
Pravit and Линдзи, 
Two friends of mine I mentioned before didn't say anything like you both did. Our friendship is temporary, but simple.

----------


## Pravit

Dove, I was calling TheMoonMonst3r he was an idiot for making racist comments. Not you. You see, my post came directly after his, and you had done nothing to provoke me. It's called deductive reasoning. Now have you figured out what TheMoonMonst3r meant when he wrote that post? 
Lindzi, my dear, I've run out of fashion monocles. Besides, _ladies_ certainly don't wear them. Would you care for a new nose-powder or something?

----------


## Линдзи

> Pravit and Линдзи,  
> Two friends of mine I mentioned before didn't say anything like you both did. Our friendship is temporary, but simple.

 Your 12-year-old friends don't ask for fashion monocles?    ::    I'm confused.   

> Lindzi, my dear, I've run out of fashion monocles. Besides, ladies certainly don't wear them. Would you care for a new nose-powder or something?

 That's true, _ladies_ eschew fashion monocles.  The clash with their scarlet bustiers and knee-high pleather boots.   
It's a good thing I'm not a _lady_.  I'd have to get rid of my monocle collection.    ::

----------


## Dove

> Dove, I was calling TheMoonMonst3r he was an idiot for making racist comments. Not you. You see, my post came directly after his, and you had done nothing to provoke me. It's called deductive reasoning. Now have you figured out what TheMoonMonst3r meant when he wrote that post?

 I knew that you were not addressing your message to me.
But people may think that you are rude for saying such thing. That's why I tried to post something.
It's people's freedom to say whatever they want.   

> Your 12-year-old friends don't ask for fashion monocles?  I'm confused.

 Линдзи and Pravit also, 
I find it very hard to talk to people who haven't stayed with me for a long time. I was a listener in front of two boys and Susana (who taught me to love others). They were always willing to do everything for me and shared the best they had with me. However they never expected me to do the same.  
the one I love most asked me, "what do you want to get from me?"
... 
I hope you two understand what I am talking about.

----------


## Линдзи

I'm sorry...I just don't.  Because 
Point the first:  I wasn't making fun of TheMoonMonst3r, although people who make racist jokes are, as far as I'm concerned, fair game.  I was just making a joke about fashion-monocles.  Which are awesome, by the way.  I love that evil genius look.
Point the second:  I'm wondering if this could be about the GOD-FEARING AMERICANS schtick we've been doing all over the forum?  That's sarcasm.  We're making fun of the people who think that they are GOD-FEARING AMERICANS OOOH RAH RAH.  Not actually hatin' on joysof or anything.  (Love you, joysof.)
Point the third:  Perhaps your message would be less opaque if you expressed it in more concrete terms than vague references to 12-year-old boys teaching you about love?  Because I'm still not sure what you're trying to tell us.  Parables aren't my strong point.

----------


## joysof

> Point the second: I'm wondering if this could be about the GOD-FEARING AMERICANS schtick we've been doing all over the forum? That's sarcasm. We're making fun of the people who think that they are GOD-FEARING AMERICANS OOOH RAH RAH. Not actually hatin' on joysof or anything.  (Love you, joysof.)

 Love you too, although I'm not sure what any of this has to do with the matter in hand.   

> Point the third: Perhaps your message would be less opaque if you expressed it in more concrete terms than vague references to 12-year-old boys teaching you about love?

 Dove's message is becoming less and less opaque by the day. And it's not far from disconcerting, to my mind. I fear that by this time next week we could all be tuned in, wide-eyed, to MasterPederasty.Net. And there's no education to be had out of that.

----------


## Линдзи

> Originally Posted by Линдзи  Point the second: I'm wondering if this could be about the GOD-FEARING AMERICANS schtick we've been doing all over the forum? That's sarcasm. We're making fun of the people who think that they are GOD-FEARING AMERICANS OOOH RAH RAH. Not actually hatin' on joysof or anything.  (Love you, joysof.)   Love you too, although I'm not sure what any of this has to do with the matter in hand.

 I was just tryin' to figure out what she was chiding me for, and I couldn't think of anything offensive that I'd said in this particular thread.  'course, it's not an infrequent happening that I don't know how I'm offending.  My middle name ain't "offensive," but that's only because my mum didn't know what my personality was going to be like when she filled out the birth certificate.    ::     

> Point the third: Perhaps your message would be less opaque if you expressed it in more concrete terms than vague references to 12-year-old boys teaching you about love?
> 			
> 		  Dove's message is becoming less and less opaque by the day. And it's not far from disconcerting, to my mind. I fear that by this time next week we could all be tuned in, wide-eyed, to MasterPederasty.Net. And there's no education to be had out of that.

 Not the sort of education I'm angling for, anyway.

----------


## Dove

Линдзи, I didn't chide you.

----------


## Dove

Линдзи, 
I am sorry, I don't know how to express myself. 
bye.

----------

